# everyday, pregnant, nursing mouse feeding



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

hi, i am trying to write up a rota/list of what to feed my mice and when, this is what i have so far:

*boys/girls (not preg or nursing)*
hamster/gerbil/mouse mix everyday
dried mealworms every 3 days
fresh fruit and veg every other day

*pregnant girls*
hamster/gerbil/mouse mix everyday
dried mealworms every 3 days
fresh fruit and veg every other day

*nursing mums*
hamster/gerbil/mouse mix everyday
dried mealworms everyday
fresh fruit and veg every other day
powdered baby milk everyday

if you feel i should add anything to this please tell me. i also have some multi vit drops (that you put in the water), should i add this to the preg and nursing mice water


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You don't have to give the fresh fruit and veg - most breeders don't - but they do give complete dog or cat food to boost protein (and fat to some extent) levels. Be careful though as too high a protein level over a length of time can cause kidney problems.


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

i give my nursing mice mealworms everyday to up the protein, but the other get them every 3 days


----------

